# Positano



## Marcello (Jan 16, 2016)

Positano oil colour


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Beautiful painting.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

So many colors.Beautiful.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

You've gone a bit further than last, kiddo. Pat on th' back.


----------



## Marcello (Jan 16, 2016)

Thank you!!


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

Very nice!


----------

